# Wheel Adapter Diagram



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

you know its probally easier and will save you time and cost to get the made by motorsportstech they make custom wheel adptors for like 225 for all 4 and if you wanna go to a adptor idd get some extended studs cause our studs are pretty tiny,and fyi any honda stud will work


----------



## Shane (Aug 11, 2012)

yea i know i was looking around. but i can get some made for free. and thats alittle cheaper than 225. lol i dunno we'll see.


----------

